

Ask HN: I have an idea that solves a problem, I hope someone does it - massarog

TLDR: A physical invitation that has RSVP buttons built in<p>So I came up with an idea that solves a somewhat minor, but annoying problem. I'm not going to act upon the idea but figured I'd share it with the community to see what others think. The idea may be a little far-fetched, but since I've experienced this problem several times I think it is worth a shot.<p>Greeting cards and invitations are here to stay. They are not going anywhere. When people are having weddings, bridal showers, graduation parties, etc. they are sending out invitations to family and friends, and usually the invitations say please RSVP by X date or email us by X date to let us know if you are coming. The only problem is, I've found that MANY people forget to RSVP and never respond.<p>The idea: An invitation that has RSVP buttons built in. You can select attending/not attending and the # of people, and it automatically (through wifi or some other means) lets the event planner know who is/isn't attending.<p>Has anyone else experienced this problem? We had a party last year, about 15 people didn't respond so I called them up and they were like 'oh yes we forgot to respond, we will be there".
======
ivanbernat
Why not simply put a QR code at the back. People scan it, open a URL and RSVP
there?

~~~
Tichy
I wonder if it would be possible to create a QR code that only differs for
very few black squares, and tell people to blacken said squares depending on
their reply. It could be a see-through card - the first page shows the QR
code, with holes where the answer dots go. The second page only shows the
answer dots to blacken out.

Would at least be geeky fun.

~~~
raquo
Or just have different QR codes for different replies.

------
Tichy
You mean a device that automatically connects to a WLAN or mobile phone
network and sends a message, and is small and cheap enough to be included in
hundreds of postcards? Is that even technically feasible yet?

Or would it be a recycling postcard - people would press a button on the card,
then send it back? But if they can walk to a mailbox, presumably they could
also send a normal RSVP?

~~~
massarog
It would be the first part, but I don't know if it is technically possible
yet.

~~~
hugh3
Possible? Sure! Cheap enough to make it worthwhile? Hells no.

Maybe you could get the cost per invitation down to ten bucks if you really
had economies of scale and the cooperation of the cell phone networks. But who
wants to pay ten bucks just to invite someone somewhere? For that money I'd
rather provide two more free drinks to everyone at the party.

------
mgl
I guess that a quick follow-up from your side asking for final RSVP will
always be more effective than any other solution located on the guest's side.

~~~
massarog
Yes, that is entirely true, although such a pain to have to follow up with
people who you are inviting to your event. I had this problem, so I was just
thinking of the easiest way possible for people to respond without having to
put much effort into it.

~~~
mgl
I'm just afraid they will forget to press your button just as they forget to
call you back with RSVP confirmation. I don't think the problem is with "RSVP
transmission mechanism" but with procrastination and bad memory which is part
of us - our human nature.

Your problem, as a host, is that it's PITA to call all these people just to
confirm their presence. I would think of an automated service that will
somehow force final confirmation - you are uploading list of your guests along
with their e-mails and phone numbers, and the service will track their
confirmations and follow-up the rest with automated phone calls and customized
voice message intro from you with simple tone-based choice: 0 - can't make it,
1 - I'll be there!, or it will just send out reminding text messages. This
could work.

~~~
massarog
I think you hit the nail on the head. This seems like it would be the best
possible solution. An automated message that you can setup with your
name/family name that just reaches out to everyone who has yet to respond. I
really hope someone tackles this, seems like a great idea.

~~~
mgl
It is deadly easy to be built, especially based upon text messaging.

MVP would be: You register the event (name, date/time and final confirmation
deadline), upload/insert the names and phone numbers of invited guests, the
service generates a set of links - one for each guest - which you should put
on invitations, so once they click their RSVP will be logged. On the final
confirmation day the service will text the remaining guests with a remainder.

That's it. Working solution is doable in 5-10 hrs of coding including
integration with sms gateway.

But here a more difficult question comes: would you pay for such service?
Hmmm?

~~~
massarog
I think texting or a phone call is a better solution. Also, I think the
technology behind it is more important than getting people to pay for an
entirely new service. This can be sold to current card companies who could
integrate this into their products.

~~~
mgl
But what about your party then? You would have to buy these special cards to
invite your friends, and with generic solution you can put these invite links
on your custom made postcards, in your e-mails, etc.

On the other hand I'm just curious how many wedding parties are now organized
using Facebook's Events feature ;) (interesting to note: FB Events do not
remind to confirm your attendance as well)

------
hugh3
One thing that facebook has taught us is that people hate RSVPing for things
even when it's completely painless. Pretty much any event you'll find ten
confirmed yeses, twenty confirmed nos, fifty confirmed maybes and about four
hundred invitations awaiting reply.

~~~
mgl
+1, this is the nitty-gritty

~~~
massarog
The thing is though, I never check my events on facebook (I'm sure many don't
either).

